# California Zephyr- Sacramento



## Vanessa (Oct 29, 2015)

My husband and I will be traveling coach from Seattle to Indianapolis on December 19 with a 5 month old baby. We will be boarding the Coast Starlight in Seattle then transferring to the Zephyr in Sacramento.

My questions are what is the boarding process in Sacramento? Can we request the front seat so we can have enough leg room to sit the car seat? Is there a chance that we won't be sitting together?


----------



## BCL (Oct 29, 2015)

Well - I haven't taken the Zephyr yet, but there's been plenty of discussion on how they board. When it starts at Emeryville it's supposed to be a free for all in coach, and where the attendant will take note of your seat and where your location might be shuffled around later for any number of reasons. However, I think they typically try to sort passengers into different cars by destination, even if there's no specific seat assignment once you get on. I wouldn't count on getting one of the end seats.

I have taken the Coast Starlight from Seattle. That boarding process consists of getting in a check-in line (separate lines for coach/business and sleeper) where at the kiosk you'll be assigned a car by a conductor after your tickets are checked. Then you walk to your car and the attendant will assign you your seats from outside the door. You can make any special requests then.

Here's a photo of the sign (it's not my photo):


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 29, 2015)

There are three bulkhead seats in every Superliner car -- one each side of the door at the front of the car, and one just behind the stairs in the center of the car. It's a matter of opinion which seat is quieter: the door makes more noise, but fewer people use it in the middle of the night than the stairs. On the other hand, I guess I'd find it more convenient to be near the stairs to the restrooms if I had a small child.

You can request to be seated there, and those would be the seats that have extra leg room and a protected place to set the baby's car seat. But getting one of those seats depends on availability, since Sacramento is not the train's origin. I do not know about the procedure to request special assistance boarding (other than getting a redcap) -- does anyone? If you can do that, it would help.


----------



## BCL (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not saying it fair or not, but having been through a five month old's sleeping/feeding patterns, you might be dealing with getting the stink-eye from people annoyed by the infant's crying. However, by that age some infants can generally sleep through the night.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 29, 2015)

@BCL that's another thing I'm worried about. I thought about getting a room but I'll have to pay extra for each different train.

@BCL & @Oregon Pioneer Thank you for your help  I'll look into getting a red cap or buying the baby a ticket.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 30, 2015)

I doubt there is a check-in with seat assignments in Sacramento. That is not common except for a few stations.

With that said THIS IS NOT AN AIRPLANE. There are no seat belts and your child does not have to stay in a car seat. You can stash the car seat in the downstairs baggage rack. There is lots of leg room for both non-bulkhead and bulkhead seats. They typically reserve a number of seats for parties of 2 or more and often they reserve areas for parties of 3 or more, so chances are very good that there will be a place to sit together, although maybe not "bulkhead" which really does not make that much of a difference on a train.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't stress about the baby bothering people, Vanessa. When I traveled in coach, I expected babies (and other mid-night disruptions). They were much easier to take than the uncontrolled children running in the aisles during the day, LOL! Unless there's a teething problem (be prepared...), the rhythm of the train tends to make them sleep. Just take everything you can think of to soothe and keep amused. You will probably find other passengers are eager to interact with your charming child. I speak from experience, as the one eager to go goo-goo-ga-ga with the smiley little one across the aisle!


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 30, 2015)

Babies are babies and people who don't make allowances for that, well, consider the source.

I have a lot more of a problem with an ill-behaved, say, 6 year old, where in many cases the parents really aren't doing their jobs. Babies crying and getting fussy, well, that is just what babies do.


----------



## BCL (Oct 30, 2015)

zephyr17 said:


> Babies are babies and people who don't make allowances for that, well, consider the source.


I get that. I'm just saying that one should be prepared to encounter someone who isn't so understanding. My kid never really didn't any kind of air/rail travel until almost two, but sometimes after that my kid would cry for whatever reason. It's kind of tough when there's no way to get off. I recall one guy who was really angry, although I was trying the best that I could.

I certainly have more sympathy when parents are dealing with a crying baby, as opposed to adults trying to carry on a conversation in a coach car at 10:15 PM where almost everyone was trying to sleep.


----------



## tomfuller (Oct 30, 2015)

I've done this transfer several times. You can and should get the golf cart ride out to the platform instead of walking. You will have lots of time between trains to find a place for some breakfast.

You may want to pick up a couple sandwiches for your lunch on the CZ.

Make sure to have a blanket for each person. I stuff mine in an old pillowcase. I use my coat stuffed in the pillowcase as a pillow.

If the baby is noisy after hours, head up to the lounge car.

The bulkhead behind the steps would be the seats I would want except that there are no fold down trays there.

The old wooden benches are very had to sit in for many hours in the SAC station.

If you have not joined Amtrak Guest Rewards, join soon.


----------



## BCL (Oct 30, 2015)

tomfuller said:


> I've done this transfer several times. You can and should get the golf cart ride out to the platform instead of walking. You will have lots of time between trains to find a place for some breakfast.
> You may want to pick up a couple sandwiches for your lunch on the CZ.
> Make sure to have a blanket for each person. I stuff mine in an old pillowcase. I use my coat stuffed in the pillowcase as a pillow.
> If the baby is noisy after hours, head up to the lounge car.
> ...



They're leaving Seattle on Dec 19 (Sat) so that means arriving in Sac on a Sunday. What's going to be open other than maybe Old Sacramento or the restaurant next to the Holiday Inn. Starbucks maybe?
That area is just dead on a weekend since it's so dependent on government workers. I see that some businesses are open Saturday, but closed Sunday. It looks like Billy's Market and Deli might be the best option.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/billys-market-and-deli-sacramento


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2015)

The Perko's restaurant across the street and around the corner would be open on a Sunday.

When I have boarded the CZ in Sacramento as a coach passenger the Train Attendant - Coach handed me a seat tag with my assigned seat number on it.

As mentioned the TA-C has a good idea based on ticket sales how many people will be getting on/off at each stop. The TA-C also knows if 2 or more tickets were bought together and they try to keep adjoining seats saved for the 2 or more passengers.

You can also call Amtrak and let them know (if you haven't already) you will be traveling with an infant so that info can be passed on to the TA-C on your train.


----------



## BCL (Oct 31, 2015)

KmH said:


> As mentioned the TA-C has a good idea based on ticket sales how many people will be getting on/off at each stop. The TA-C also knows if 2 or more tickets were bought together and they try to keep adjoining seats saved for the 2 or more passengers.
> 
> You can also call Amtrak and let them know (if you haven't already) you will be traveling with an infant so that info can be passed on to the TA-C on your train.


An infant is supposed to be specified at purchase time, although it doesn't show up on the ticket. The attendant will see that on the passenger manifest. I did that (myself and my infant) once on the CS for a short trip and I was assigned a seat next to an empty seat. I think there's a good chance that the OP will be effectively saved 3 seats.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow you're all so helpful. My plan is to get to the station in Seattle 2 hrs before the departure to guarantee a Red Cap. I will get to Sacramento and see if I can get one there too. Since we're travelling in December, there is a high possibility that the train will sell out and we won't get 3 seats. I can also just buy a child seat for the baby.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 31, 2015)

Not sure if others suggested this (didn't read the whole thread) but you should be able to call and ask them to make a notation on your reservation that you're traveling with the baby (or was that included when you booked?). This should be on the manifest so the crew will know what to expect and they should make sure there are seats available together.


----------



## BCL (Oct 31, 2015)

Vanessa said:


> Wow you're all so helpful. My plan is to get to the station in Seattle 2 hrs before the departure to guarantee a Red Cap. I will get to Sacramento and see if I can get one there too. Since we're travelling in December, there is a high possibility that the train will sell out and we won't get 3 seats. I can also just buy a child seat for the baby.


For the most part trains don't really "sell out" quite like that. Perhaps a particular city-pair sells out, but there's usually seats available. It's more a fluid situation where the personnel are actively managing where people are sitting. For the most part Amtrak personnel will be doing their best to make sure that groups are together, including infants.

I suppose there could be a situation where you'll need to carry your five month old, but I'd think you'll probably be saved a seat by the attendant.


----------



## BCL (Oct 31, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Not sure if others suggested this (didn't read the whole thread) but you should be able to call and ask them to make a notation on your reservation that you're traveling with the baby (or was that included when you booked?). This should be on the manifest so the crew will know what to expect and they should make sure there are seats available together.


Well - infants (under 2) aren't charged for tickets, with the caveat of no more than 1 free infant per adult (at least 18). There's definitely a means to specify that ordering tickets online or via the Amtrak app. I'm pretty sure that can be specified when buying a ticket by other means, although I haven't tried it.

However, they don't guarantee a seat for an infant. Theoretically they're considered "lap infants". I'd think it's more likely than not they'll arrange for three seats, but there's no guarantee.



> http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/Satellite?SnippetName=IBLegacy&pagename=am/AM_Snippet_C/SnippetWrapper&pass=Infant
> One child (classified as an "infant") under the age of two may ride free with each fare-paying adult (age 18+).
> Additional infants per adult must travel at the child or adult fare.
> All infants must be accompanied by an adult (age 18+). Infants ride on the lap of the adult.
> An infant traveling free may occupy a vacant seat only if the seat is not needed for a paying passenger. Conductors may require that infants occupying a seat without paying a fare be removed to provide seating to a fare-paying passenger.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, i made the reservation for 2 adults and 1 infant.


----------



## BCL (Oct 31, 2015)

Vanessa said:


> Yes, i made the reservation for 2 adults and 1 infant.


And the infant passenger doesn't show up on the ticket, correct? I looked up my old receipt for that RIC-SJC trip I did on the CS with my kid, and all I see is one adult fare. The receipt says "1 RESERVED COACH SEAT". The conductor opened one door when we got to Richmond and just waved us through since we were the only adult and child pair there. We had one other passenger board at RIC.

I think it was well stated that if there's an issue with space you can probably relocate to the lounge, especially if other people are sleeping. If you really want to I suppose you could pay the child fare for the five month old, but I wouldn't think there's a need. Amtrak personnel will find a way to accommodate you, even if that means moving others around.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2015)

After about 9pm many coach passengers sleep in the SSL car on the CZ - in the seats and on the floor. (SSL - SightSeer Lounge)


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 1, 2015)

@BCL. No, it doesn't show on the receipt, but when I check my reservation online it says 2 adults and 1 infant. @ KMH do they keep the lights on? I'm worried about tripping over somebody's arm if I want to walk my baby to sleep in the SSL.


----------



## BCL (Nov 1, 2015)

Vanessa said:


> @BCL. No, it doesn't show on the receipt, but when I check my reservation online it says 2 adults and 1 infant. @ KMH do they keep the lights on? I'm worried about tripping over somebody's arm if I want to walk my baby to sleep in the SSL.


That makes sense. I suppose when you look up your reservation, you have the option of modifying it. However, you are supposed to specify an infant when reserving.

You also get certain additional allowances with an infant. A stroller and diaper bag don't count towards the carry on limit.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565003


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 1, 2015)

The lights are always on in the SSL. In coach, the lights are dimmed but not turned off. Also, the light by the door between cars and ear the stairs are not dimmed for safety reasons.


----------



## tomfuller (Nov 2, 2015)

It's a very long walk (1.2 mi.) from the station but I've made it from the station to the Fox & Goose. http://foxandgoose.com/

I had a very good breakfast. They are open @ 6:30AM most mornings.

My other favorite when they are open is Jim Denny's (12th between H and I).

I don't believe there is anything open for breakfast in Old Sacramento.


----------

